# Honey Locust...A Love/Hate Relationship



## ks_osage_orange (Mar 17, 2011)

Got into some of the most thorny locust I have ever cut today. Tore me up. Love to burn the stuff, but after today I don't want to cut one up for a while. Ouch. First time to try adding a pic. Hope it works.
View attachment 176443
View attachment 176444


----------



## Mntn Man (Mar 17, 2011)

I never cut one down that had thorns. I don't envy that job, lol!


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 17, 2011)

get it now before spring, i had a bad reaction to getting stuck with those needles,put me in the o.r. one night..in the spring some will be poisonous be careful..i hate cutting them but makes good firewood.. we have some to cut now, but i am dreading it. 
i have been told if you drop them and let them lay for a year the thorns drop off..???? dont know never had the option of letting them lay.
good pics..


----------



## StreamFisher (Mar 17, 2011)

Those thorns can be bad news. We have lots of Locust around our area but the huge majority is Black Locust. :msp_thumbsup:

We cleared the land for our house seat 17 years ago and Black Locust were the first trees to come back. We are surrounded with it at the edge of the woods in every direction.

I'm new to burning wood and have discovered Black Locust is a loooong burn.


----------



## ks_osage_orange (Mar 17, 2011)

Problem with this one was it was LOADED with those thorns. I couldn't avoid them. Even accidently dropped a branch on my head, guess what hit me. Had the wife cleaning out a nice puncture wound in my noggin tonight. Luckily it only dropped about a foot, and it wasn't one of those 4 inchers. Must be why some of you guys wear hardhats.


----------



## StreamFisher (Mar 17, 2011)

ks_osage_orange said:


> Even accidently dropped a branch on my head, guess what hit me. Had the wife cleaning out a nice puncture wound in my noggin tonight.



OUCH!

I can relate though. I'm an avid dirt bike rider. We mainly ride single track in thick wooded areas. I've had those thorns in my arms and shoulders several times.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 17, 2011)

ks_osage_orange:
Is that pic of a ' Honey Locust ' ?

I have a few of those, but never knew what they were.
So, what is the Locust tree that is shallow rooted, the wood is light weight, and the branches have tiny little thorns on them ? Is that the ' Black Locust ' ?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> ks_osage_orange:
> Is that pic of a ' Honey Locust ' ?
> 
> I have a few of those, but never knew what they were.
> So, what is the Locust tree that is shallow rooted, the wood is light weight, and the branches have tiny little thorns on them ? Is that the ' Black Locust ' ?


 
Black locust has rough, corrugated bark, small thorns on young wood only and is very heavy. Rates as one of the first 4 woods for firewood. Not bad to work up as long as one is carful of the young wood. Heavy leather gloves are nice when piling brush though.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 18, 2011)

ks_osage_orange said:


> Got into some of the most thorny locust I have ever cut today. Tore me up. Love to burn the stuff, but after today I don't want to cut one up for a while. Ouch. First time to try adding a pic. Hope it works.
> View attachment 176443
> View attachment 176444


 
I can't make out any of those wicket 4-8" clusters of thorns commong to honey locust in that pic. Could it be a Black Locust or is it just my old eyes?

Harry K


----------



## wackydeejay (Mar 18, 2011)

We don't have honey locust around here, but we have quite a bit of black locust. The thorns in some of that can be bad enough. They tend to grow in bunches, so it's hard to avoid them sometimes. Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## daleeper (Mar 18, 2011)

I worked one up just about like that last weekend. Will split the last of it tomorrow. I wore rubber boots out there because it was muddy, went back to put my work boots on, because the thorns were so bad on the ground from shaving the thing. I'm still knocking mud off those boots, but at least no thorns hit my feet.

I have some out there that need to come down that are covered completely with thorns, not sure what to do with them.

I haven't burned much locust. How long is it going to take to season this wood? Will it be ready next year?


----------



## olyman (Mar 18, 2011)

daleeper said:


> I worked one up just about like that last weekend. Will split the last of it tomorrow. I wore rubber boots out there because it was muddy, went back to put my work boots on, because the thorns were so bad on the ground from shaving the thing. I'm still knocking mud off those boots, but at least no thorns hit my feet.
> 
> I have some out there that need to come down that are covered completely with thorns, not sure what to do with them.
> 
> I haven't burned much locust. How long is it going to take to season this wood? Will it be ready next year?


 no, 2 years at best---


----------



## ks_osage_orange (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes it's Honey locust. The main stump actually wasn't too bad and I had taken my axe and shaved off the clusters of thorns that where there. As far as Black locust is concerned, I don't really have any experience with it, but from what I've read on AS is is very dense and heavy wood, and it's thorns are smaller and generally are paired on the branch. I believe there are som pics of it on the stickied thread for wood id. I agree with olyman, two years is best with Honey locust. I burned some 1 year seasoned this winter and it still had enough moisture in it to sizzle the water out.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 18, 2011)

We have tons of honey locus around here and I rarely cut it because of the thorns. Just not worth it to me.


----------



## ancy (Mar 18, 2011)

*Ring them and treat them!*

If you do this and wait 2-3 years no thorns or small branches to deal with, also short to no wait to burn. We cut a ton of loccust this way on the river bottoms in Iowa and have great luck.


----------



## daleeper (Mar 18, 2011)

ancy said:


> If you do this and wait 2-3 years no thorns or small branches to deal with, also short to no wait to burn. We cut a ton of loccust this way on the river bottoms in Iowa and have great luck.


 
Does it make any difference what time of the year you ring them?

What are you treating them with if you don't mind telling?


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks turnkey4099;
The more I've seen on AS about Honey, and or Black Locust trees and their burning qualities, the more curious I've become as to what in the world is growing around here.....:msp_confused:

The tree that the locals call BlackLocust here has to be a *misnomer*.... even tho it has small thorns and small leaves, the wood is lightweight and corkey. Its roots are shallow and run just under the ground, sprouting up new saplings along the way. Their height rarely exceeds 20' of the main stem, and it doesn't burn good either. umpkin2:


----------



## ancy (Mar 18, 2011)

daleeper said:


> Does it make any difference what time of the year you ring them?
> 
> What are you treating them with if you don't mind telling?


 
We do it late spring through summer, I think anytime during the growing season. I use what ever tree/brush killer is on sell and mix it strong!


----------



## danrclem (Mar 18, 2011)

I try to keep honey locust from growing on my place. I've had too many flat tractor tires because of them. I think that I've got one left but it doesn't have any thorns.


----------



## stumpy75 (Mar 18, 2011)

The last time I tried to cut a honeylocust, I got one of the thorns in my foot. Had good boots on, but not steel shank ones... Came right up through the sole, and I had to use a pliers to pull it out to get the boot off. Ouch! :msp_cursing: :sword:

We don't find too many of them around here, but I will now avoid them if possible. Some wood just ain't worth it! Of course, the thornless varieties are fine!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 18, 2011)

ancy said:


> We do it late spring through summer, I think anytime during the growing season. I use what ever tree/brush killer is on sell and mix it strong!


 
Tordon... It's a green copper sulfate solution of some sort... Nasty... But effective, don't get it on you. Comes in a plastic squeeze bottle.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 18, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Thanks turnkey4099;
> The more I've seen on AS about Honey, and or Black Locust trees and their burning qualities, the more curious I've become as to what in the world is growing around here.....:msp_confused:
> 
> The tree that the locals call BlackLocust here has to be a *misnomer*.... even tho it has small thorns and small leaves, the wood is lightweight and corkey. Its roots are shallow and run just under the ground, sprouting up new saplings along the way. Their height rarely exceeds 20' of the main stem, and it doesn't burn good either. umpkin2:


 
Post a photo. I'll guarantee someone on here can tell you what it is... Or we'll at least argue about it!!!


----------



## 3fordasho (Mar 18, 2011)

I scored a nice sized honey locust couple years back, a yard tree and lucky for me it was a thornless cultivar. Never seen one with the thorns around here, so maybe they have all have been brought in and don't naturally grow here. Lots of naturally growing black locust, and as mentioned only has thorns on the small branches. The honey locust was a dream to work up- not much bark thickness, low moisture, easy to split and lots of btu content. 
For as much black locust as there is here I havn't scored any yet, on the prowl for it though :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 18, 2011)

Hedgerow; alright, here are some pics of what is locally called Black Locust. All 4 of these are the same variety... W/O the folage it'll be hard to tell just what they are.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 18, 2011)

Let me begin by saying...I don't know what I am talking about!! So if someone can prove me wrong, I would be greatful for the insight. I had always thought that black locust was very thorny and honey locust was not quite as thorny. Below are some pics I took of what I believe to be a honey locust. Its heart wood apears to be, well, honey colored. My stuff looks different from the OP which makes me wonder if his is black locust...but again...I don't know for sure my self. Either way, I thought I would add this to the thread. 











I will also add that this locust was a bear to split. Noodling was my only option.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 18, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Hedgerow; alright, here are some pics of what is locally called Black Locust. All 4 of these are the same variety... W/O the folage it'll be hard to tell just what they are.


 
All I can say about those pics is they "Could" be black locust. As far as what Osage cut, absolutely Honey Locust... No mistaking... look at the pink wood. Here's another pic of rounds of Honey locust.


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 18, 2011)

I hate Honey Locust. I spent nearly 2 years on a contract to clear 1000 acres of ranchland. It had big areas that were thick with Honey Locust trees. These were the variety that have huge clusters of big meedles all over the trunk and limbs at like 12" spacing. The photos posted above, have almost no needles compared to those nasty trees I was working with. The needles would poke clear through the thick soles of heavy work boots.
I can not imagine trying to cut that stuff for firewood. I would be a bloody mess in 30 minutes.
Jeff


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 18, 2011)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Let me begin by saying...I don't know what I am talking about!! So if someone can prove me wrong, I would be greatful for the insight. I had always thought that black locust was very thorny and honey locust was not quite as thorny. Below are some pics I took of what I believe to be a honey locust. Its heart wood apears to be, well, honey colored. My stuff looks different from the OP which makes me wonder if his is black locust...but again...I don't know for sure my self. Either way, I thought I would add this to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The first two pics look like Elm to me, nasty twisted grainy stuff! I've no clue what is in the third pic, but it's not the same as the first two as far as I can tell.


----------



## daleeper (Mar 18, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> The first two pics look like Elm to me, nasty twisted grainy stuff! I've no clue what is in the third pic, but it's not the same as the first two as far as I can tell.


 
What I'm calling honey locust will remind you of elm when splitting.


----------



## ks_osage_orange (Mar 18, 2011)

woodcutteranon, it looks to me like you may have the names backwards (IMO). From what I have learned on AS the pics you posted are more likely Black Locust. I do know that Black locust has that yellow colored wood. While Honey locust has a pink heartwood and some of them (not all) have large and nasty thorns.

Sagetown, I'm stumped on yours, but I don't mind doing a litttle research. The thorns on the twigs are what have me perplexed, they don't look quite like the thorns of the black locust that I have in a wood ID book I use. But I realize that a book can't show individual differences that people can find in the same species of tree. I'll keep looking.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 18, 2011)

Honey Locust has a smooth bark that looks like it is peeling off: The Honey Locust – My Favorite Tree

That isn't Honey Locust!


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 18, 2011)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Let me begin by saying...I don't know what I am talking about!! So if someone can prove me wrong, I would be greatful for the insight. I had always thought that black locust was very thorny and honey locust was not quite as thorny. Below are some pics I took of what I believe to be a honey locust. Its heart wood apears to be, well, honey colored. My stuff looks different from the OP which makes me wonder if his is black locust...but again...I don't know for sure my self. Either way, I thought I would add this to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like the type of hedge we have here....
the middle one looks like ash to me..


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 18, 2011)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Let me begin by saying...I don't know what I am talking about!! So if someone can prove me wrong, I would be greatful for the insight. I had always thought that black locust was very thorny and honey locust was not quite as thorny. Below are some pics I took of what I believe to be a honey locust. Its heart wood apears to be, well, honey colored. My stuff looks different from the OP which makes me wonder if his is black locust...but again...I don't know for sure my self. Either way, I thought I would add this to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just for clarification, all the logs from the three pictures above are from the same tree. That I know because I was the one that cut, lugged and stacked. It is a locust...I saw the seed pods on its branches. Just not sure if we want to classify it as black or honey.


----------



## StreamFisher (Mar 18, 2011)

Honey Locust most often has large clusters of thorns all along its trunk. I've never seen Black Locust with thorns along its trunk. The Black Locusts around here are virtually thornless except some with two small thorns before the leafs.

I burned mainly black locust all winter in my shop/garage. It was around 10 to 11 months since cut and split. Most of it was nice and dry with little smoke coming from the chimney. I think the key is keeping it dry from rain. The bark seems to soak in rain water and hold it forever. I didn't have room for all of it in my small woodshed. What was left uncovered was still too wet to burn this season.


----------



## treeguyinoh (Mar 18, 2011)

OK first time posting pics, I hope this works. Honey locust, outstanding firewood, barn flooring, fencepost, tough as nails and almost weather impervious. Heres a few pics of a couple of pieces i had at the house. I am currently doing a clearing job with 40-50 +/- 24" DBH honey locust on it. Thorns get much bigger than these, are always needle sharp, and seem to carry some kind of poision on them. Sometimes they will cover 90% of the trunk to about 10 ft. I hope these pictures show up.


----------



## ks_osage_orange (Mar 18, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Honey Locust has a smooth bark that looks like it is peeling off: The Honey Locust – My Favorite Tree
> 
> That isn't Honey Locust!


 
Are you referring to my OP or woodcutteranon's pics? My OP pics are definately Honey Locust. And matches your link. If you are referring to woodcutteranon's pics then I agree with you that is not Honey locust, and must be some type of Black locust.

Treeguyinoh - agreed that's Honey locust, that is what I got into yesterday.


----------



## brewmonster (Mar 19, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Hedgerow; alright, here are some pics of what is locally called Black Locust. All 4 of these are the same variety... W/O the folage it'll be hard to tell just what they are.


 
Could these be a species of Aralia? Maybe Aralia spinosa? It goes by many common names, such as devil's walking stick, hercules' club, prickly ash, etc.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> All I can say about those pics is they "Could" be black locust. As far as what Osage cut, absolutely Honey Locust... No mistaking... look at the pink wood. Here's another pic of rounds of Honey locust.


 
The bark looks like B. Locust but the tops clearly are not. His reference to punky and poor burning also rules out B Locust.

Harry K


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 19, 2011)

I would rather take an azz whooping than cut honey locust. Can't use the tractor because it'll ruin tractor tires in a heart beat. We girdle them and wait a couple years the thorns will usually fall off as they die. We treat the stumps with tordon. Will only cut them if we have to or hired to cut one or two off of a place, won't even consider messing with them most of the time. Just isn't worth the time and aggravation. The thorns will cause infection due to some toxin they produce.


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, these photos are the nasty type of Honey Locust we have around here.
Jeff




treeguyinoh said:


> OK first time posting pics, I hope this works. Honey locust, outstanding firewood, barn flooring, fencepost, tough as nails and almost weather impervious. Heres a few pics of a couple of pieces i had at the house. I am currently doing a clearing job with 40-50 +/- 24" DBH honey locust on it. Thorns get much bigger than these, are always needle sharp, and seem to carry some kind of poision on them. Sometimes they will cover 90% of the trunk to about 10 ft. I hope these pictures show up.


----------



## ks_osage_orange (Mar 19, 2011)

brewmonster said:


> Could these be a species of Aralia? Maybe Aralia spinosa? It goes by many common names, such as devil's walking stick, hercules' club, prickly ash, etc.


 
Aralia spinosa or Devil's walking stick was one that I was looking at also, but the trees in the picture all seem quite large, but probably not outside the range of the species so it may be possible, and the way he describes them growing in clusters and having lightweight wood makes it a possibility??? We may not find a definitive ansswer on this one.


----------



## brewmonster (Mar 19, 2011)

ks_osage_orange said:


> Aralia spinosa or Devil's walking stick was one that I was looking at also, but the trees in the picture all seem quite large, but probably not outside the range of the species so it may be possible, and the way he describes them growing in clusters and having lightweight wood makes it a possibility??? We may not find a definitive ansswer on this one.


 
I agree, KS, this is puzzling. The wood of devil's walking stick is described as soft, light, and brittle, so that fits, and the picture of the twig looks just right for Aralia spinosa, but the other pictures don't. He did say it seldom gets over 20 feet, so maybe these are some massive record specimens!


----------



## 3fordasho (Mar 19, 2011)

Honey locust, a thornless type- probably "sunburst" honey locust

<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC02831.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02831.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC02828.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02828.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC02830.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC02830.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 19, 2011)

sunfish said:


> We have tons of honey locust around here and I rarely cut it because of the thorns. Just not worth it to me.


 
That may be one reason why this tree is abundant today. 

Try cutting osage orange some time. It makes locust seem rather tame.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 19, 2011)

We cut quite a bit of hedge or osage orange, I'll take it any day compared to honey locust. Hedge grabs and scratches, that damn locust punctures.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 19, 2011)

Hedge is all I burn at home, cleared many a fence row and felled a lot of tree's, I agree, I'll take a Hedge over Honey Locust!


----------



## treeguyinoh (Mar 19, 2011)

Osage and honey locust are probably the two best firewood types that I have come across. Locust isnt that bad, just use a little caution, wear gloves. They will puncture a rubber tire, no question. I run the smi pneumatic tires on my bobcat so the tires are no concern, but i have put holes in a few tractor tires that you wouldnt think a little thorn could poke through. Flat free tires or tracks are a must if you want to use machinery for these babys. I use the top of the bar to wipe the thorns off the trunk (throws them away from you) and just watch where i put my hands. On the bright side, guys that scrounge firewood can usually get all the osage and honey locust they want as most people would rather not have either around. If you use them as fenceposts, strip the bark or they will be back in spring.


----------



## browneye (Mar 19, 2011)

*dont mess with them*

i have lots of locust trees i can cut but dont...to much touble dealing with all the thorns the last one i cut i swore i wouldnt cut another one..all we burn is hedge........ its way hotter and you have no worries...all though i love cutting hickory they are straight as an arrow and have very few small branches to deal with and it burns great. and you can use it for smoking meat too..but shag bark hickorys are hard on chains...


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> That may be one reason why this tree is abundant today.
> 
> Try cutting osage orange some time. It makes locust seem rather tame.


 
I planted a row of thornless H Locust around 25 years ago. Working the fence last year I found that one of them had developed those wicked thorns. I introduced that tree to the chainsaw the same day.

Harry K


----------



## mizzou (Mar 21, 2011)

I like honey locust. It makes excellent heat and I don't seem to have the problems with the thorns some others do. The worst is getting gouged a few times with the thorns. I must not be allergic to the toxin since I've never had a reaction. I know some that have and it's not pleasant. Wear gloves and steel shank boots and keep your tires away from them.:big_smile:


----------



## treeguyinoh (Mar 21, 2011)

Also, dont stop payin attention just bcause you took the thorns off the OUTSIDE. They are usually pretty soft, but still sharp.


----------



## tuneshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I believe when you speak of thornless honeylocust ,you are referring to male and female of the same species.If you will notice the (semi) thornless ones don't produce pods. The heavily thorned ones produce pods.(and misery).

killing the tree doesn't keep the thorns from creating flat tires....


----------



## brewmonster (Mar 22, 2011)

tuneshop said:


> I believe when you speak of thornless honeylocust ,you are referring to male and female of the same species.If you will notice the (semi) thornless ones don't produce pods. The heavily thorned ones produce pods.(and misery).
> 
> killing the tree doesn't keep the thorns from creating flat tires....


 
There are many thornless cultivars derived from the naturally occurring variety _Gleditsia tricanthos_ var. _inermis_. When you see honey locust that has been planted, it's almost always one of these thornless types.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2011)

brewmonster said:


> There are many thornless cultivars derived from the naturally occurring variety _Gleditsia tricanthos_ var. _inermis_. When you see honey locust that has been planted, it's almost always one of these thornless types.


 
That's to be expected, because that's the worst characteristic of the tree. Not sure who would want to plant one of the nasty's on purpose. But are there naturally occurring trees that are "less thorny"? I have cut some with very few thorns, and some that looked like "the tree of death"... All growing in the fence rows with other species that weren't cultivated.


----------



## brewmonster (Mar 22, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> That's to be expected, because that's the worst characteristic of the tree. Not sure who would want to plant one of the nasty's on purpose. But are there naturally occurring trees that are "less thorny"? I have cut some with very few thorns, and some that looked like "the tree of death"... All growing in the fence rows with other species that weren't cultivated.


 
Yes, the thornless variety does occur naturally, and as to the difference in thorniness being related to sex, authorities seem to agree that honey locust does not have separate male and female individuals.


----------



## iowa (Mar 22, 2011)

I just got a grapple truck load of honey locust last night from a tree service. Probably 4 cord on that load. He just called me now. Said he had a monster load with 6 cord on it. All nice sized logs with all thorns taken off. Gonna average less than $40 a cord delivered! I hope I can keep in touch with this tree guy. If so no more scrounging in the woods for me.


----------



## mizzou (Mar 22, 2011)

iowa said:


> I just got a grapple truck load of honey locust last night from a tree service. Probably 4 cord on that load. He just called me now. Said he had a monster load with 6 cord on it. All nice sized logs with all thorns taken off. Gonna average less than $40 a cord delivered! I hope I can keep in touch with this tree guy. If so no more scrounging in the woods for me.


 
Good deal. I would love to get adeal like that around here. It would be over 2 years of wood for me and no more battling in the brush piles.


----------



## burroak (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone know how well honeylocust keeps? Do the bugs devour it within 2 years? Or will it be left untouched?


----------



## mizzou (Mar 22, 2011)

burroak said:


> Does anyone know how well honeylocust keeps? Do the bugs devour it within 2 years? Or will it be left untouched?


 
Around here it does pretty well. It does get whatever bug, worm, etc. that leaves the saw dust mess. Keep it off the ground though.


----------



## ks_osage_orange (Mar 22, 2011)

mizzou said:


> Around here it does pretty well. It does get whatever bug, worm, etc. that leaves the saw dust mess. Keep it off the ground though.


 
We get that wood boring bug as well here, it leaves the saw dust. It won't devour the wood within two years though. There is plenty of quality wood left to burn after two years of drying.


----------



## iowa (Mar 23, 2011)

mizzou said:


> Good deal. I would love to get adeal like that around here. It would be over 2 years of wood for me and no more battling in the brush piles.


 
WOW. He showed up at 10:15pm last night with a HUGE load! I'm surprised he didn't lose a log on the way over! I would say he had twice as much as the night before. I believe I have 11cord maybe more there! I will snap some shots of it tonight when I get home. If there's 11 cord there I paid $43 a cord! 

That's cheap. There's no way in hell anyone can haul back 11 cord in the time he did it! Any average joe would have spent $50 or more a cord in fuel, oil, chains, blown tires, and other costs! Gotta give the guy REP! He busted ass all day clearing out trees and then drove 15 miles out of his way to dump them at 10pm! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2011)

iowa said:


> WOW. He showed up at 10:15pm last night with a HUGE load! I'm surprised he didn't lose a log on the way over! I would say he had twice as much as the night before. I believe I have 11cord maybe more there! I will snap some shots of it tonight when I get home. If there's 11 cord there I paid $43 a cord!
> 
> That's cheap. There's no way in hell anyone can haul back 11 cord in the time he did it! Any average joe would have spent $50 or more a cord in fuel, oil, chains, blown tires, and other costs! Gotta give the guy REP! He busted ass all day clearing out trees and then drove 15 miles out of his way to dump them at 10pm! :msp_w00t:


 
Wow! Save that guys number! Hell, Give me his number!!!:hmm3grin2orange: Congratulations IOWA!


----------



## iowa (Mar 23, 2011)

pics


----------



## iowa (Mar 23, 2011)

pic. I hate this file manager! ugh


----------



## iowa (Mar 24, 2011)

How much wood do ya'll think that will end up being? I'm gonna keep count!


----------



## mizzou (Mar 24, 2011)

iowa said:


> How much wood do ya'll think that will end up being? I'm gonna keep count!


 
LOTS


----------



## Constrictor (Mar 24, 2011)

iowa said:


> pic. I hate this file manager! ugh


 
Not bad if you have to pay for wood. I get wood 100% free.


----------



## iowa (Mar 24, 2011)

Constrictor said:


> Not bad if you have to pay for wood. I get wood 100% free.


 
It was free you idiot!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## mizzou (Mar 24, 2011)

iowa said:


> I just got a grapple truck load of honey locust last night from a tree service. Probably 4 cord on that load. He just called me now. Said he had a monster load with 6 cord on it. All nice sized logs with all thorns taken off. Gonna average less than $40 a cord delivered! I hope I can keep in touch with this tree guy. If so no more scrounging in the woods for me.


 
Gotta admit I thought you had payed the guy some money for the loads. My bad, have never kept a close eye on the cost of cutting my own firewood.


----------



## iowa (Mar 24, 2011)

mizzou said:


> Gotta admit I thought you had payed the guy some money for the loads. My bad, have never kept a close eye on the cost of cutting my own firewood.



He gave me the wood for free. I paid him to deliver it!


----------



## StreamFisher (Mar 24, 2011)

Constrictor said:


> Not bad if you have to pay for wood. I get wood 100% free.


 
Looking at your signature, I would say you may want to rethink your statement. 

I doubt those chainsaws, splitter, fuel to run them, maintenance to keep them running and whatever you haul your wood to and from was free......

Its only free as long as the tree is still standing. The minute you decide it will become firewood, its no longer free. :msp_wink:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 24, 2011)

StreamFisher said:


> Looking at your signature, I would say you may want to rethink your statement.
> 
> I doubt those chainsaws, splitter, fuel to run them, maintenance to keep them running and whatever you haul your wood to and from was free......
> 
> Its only free as long as the tree is still standing. The minute you decide it will become firewood, its no longer free. :msp_wink:


 
But, but, but...I cut the cost somewhat by alotting a bunch of it to the fitness club I don't have to pay dues to 

Harry K


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2011)

turnkey4099 said:


> But, but, but...I cut the cost somewhat by alotting a bunch of it to the fitness club I don't have to pay dues to
> 
> Harry K


 
BINGO!!!:haha:


----------



## 1harlowr (Mar 24, 2011)

iowa said:


> It was free you idiot!!!!



Then you said: "He gave me the wood for free. I paid him to deliver it!"

You called him an idiot????? You paid for the wood. Whether you call it a delivery fee or not.


----------



## daleeper (Mar 24, 2011)

1harlowr said:


> Then you said: "He gave me the wood for free. I paid him to deliver it!"
> 
> You called him an idiot????? You paid for the wood. Whether you call it a delivery fee or not.


 
:agree2:

There is no such thing as free firewood, unless it is loaded into your stove at no cost to you, at the time it is needed.


----------



## iowa (Mar 24, 2011)

daleeper said:


> :agree2:
> 
> There is no such thing as free firewood, unless it is loaded into your stove at no cost to you, at the time it is needed.


 
This Constrictor guy has been harrassing me on my phone telling me that he gets ALL his wood for free! I keep telling him IT"S NOT FREE! He has to buy gas, oil, chains, tires, wear and tear, and lots of other things. It all adds up and doesn't make wood for free.. UNLESS.. Someone else brings the wood to you, splits it, puts it in your stove and you watch them. AND you pay them NOTHING!

Point is. The tree service said I could have all the wood for FREE, But I paid him to deliver the wood. He had to go out of his way. And I gave him a nice tip for being a great guy!

Constrictor drives 1hr 15min ONE way for FREE wood! LOL.. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 24, 2011)

1harlowr said:


> Then you said: "He gave me the wood for free. I paid him to deliver it!"
> 
> You called him an idiot????? You paid for the wood. Whether you call it a delivery fee or not.


 
Yeah, I kinda got that as well.



iowa said:


> This Constrictor guy has been harrassing me on my phone telling me that he gets ALL his wood for free! I keep telling him IT"S NOT FREE! He has to buy gas, oil, chains, tires, wear and tear, and lots of other things. It all adds up and doesn't make wood for free.. UNLESS.. Someone else brings the wood to you, splits it, puts it in your stove and you watch them. AND you pay them NOTHING!
> 
> Point is. The tree service said I could have all the wood for FREE, But I paid him to deliver the wood. He had to go out of his way. And I gave him a nice tip for being a great guy!
> 
> Constrictor drives 1hr 15min ONE way for FREE wood! LOL.. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
OK, so you paid $40 a cord for "delivery" and still incur the same costs as him, and he's an idiot?
"Free" means just that, I've had tree services drop wood off and they were happy to be rid of it and not have to pay to dump it.
In fact, I can make a phone call and Ashplund will drop off more wood than I can deal with through the winter in a week or less. For "FREE".
It would help if you described this a little better to start with, then "idiots" like myself wouldn't get the wrong impression about these things.


----------



## iowa (Mar 24, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Yeah, I kinda got that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry. I would get free wood from him if I lived in town. But since I was 20 miles out he couldn't do it for free. 
I still can't go out and bring back that much wood for what I paid.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 24, 2011)

Fair enough, and for the record, I have to drive 100 miles each way for my "free" Oak, that the idiots in the city can't seem to get enough of. But at $125 a face, $300 a cord (three face as I sell it), picked up, you do what you have to.


----------



## Constrictor (Mar 25, 2011)

StreamFisher said:


> Looking at your signature, I would say you may want to rethink your statement.
> 
> I doubt those chainsaws, splitter, fuel to run them, maintenance to keep them running and whatever you haul your wood to and from was free......
> 
> Its only free as long as the tree is still standing. The minute you decide it will become firewood, its no longer free. :msp_wink:


 
Wow, i dont frequent the site as much as id like to but i had to come look tonite because my friend Iowa blamed me for getting banned here, I see a name he called me, surely that would not ban someone? He email me several times today about my free wood. Iowa could be a little nicer in my opinion. What i mean by free wood:

6 cord of oak all bucked up by tree service 4 blocks from my house and they dropped in in the yard for me. Father in law brings over splitter and splits wood for me, Grandkids apparently stack wood while i am off riding me scooter to Branson. I didnt leave out any gas so I dont think i provided it, when i said 100% free wood thats what I meant!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 25, 2011)

daleeper said:


> :agree2:
> 
> There is no such thing as free firewood, unless it is loaded into your stove at no cost to you, at the time it is needed.


 
And, you still have to clean the chimney after you burn it. That costs me $190 a year because I know that a pro can clean it better than I can. opcorn:


----------



## iowa (Mar 25, 2011)

Constrictor said:


> Wow, i dont frequent the site as much as id like to but i had to come look tonite because my friend Iowa blamed me for getting banned here, I see a name he called me, surely that would not ban someone? He email me several times today about my free wood. Iowa could be a little nicer in my opinion. What i mean by free wood:
> 
> 6 cord of oak all bucked up by tree service 4 blocks from my house and they dropped in in the yard for me. Father in law brings over splitter and splits wood for me, Grandkids apparently stack wood while i am off riding me scooter to Branson. I didnt leave out any gas so I dont think i provided it, when i said 100% free wood thats what I meant!


 
LOL. Steve you're not married, have no kids, and don't have a FIL.. Have you been drinking again? Or bump your head?:msp_wink:


----------



## iowa (Mar 25, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> And, you still have to clean the chimney after you burn it. That costs me $190 a year because I know that a pro can clean it better than I can. opcorn:


 
NOO.. everything is free.


----------



## KD57 (Mar 25, 2011)

When I come up on a honey locust, I skirt around it like it was a hive of African killer bees. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 25, 2011)

i hate the whole "no such thing as free firewood" argument
thatd be like going to pick up a pizza, getting out $20, the guy saying no dont worry about it, this ones on us.. but then saying it wasnt free because you had to pick it up, bring it home, open the box, break the cheese bond between each slice, and lift it to your mouth and chew and swallow. its not free unless someone delivers it free, then chews it and regurgitates it into your mouth like a bird.. right? but then you still have to work your muscles in your throat to swallow it, so technically theres no such thing as a free pizza !


----------



## mizzou (Mar 25, 2011)

:bang:...:deadhorse:


----------



## wampum (Mar 25, 2011)

Burning firewood to me is free. Kind of like selling my chicken eggs.
After I feed water and house my chickens I sell the eggs,I make a profit,so the eggs I keep actually cost me nothing.

Firewood is about the same,I have been burning well over 35 years,so my 2 stoves,saws and related items have been paid for years ago in all the savings I did not pay the electric or oil company. 

One poster here said he pays $190 to get his chimney cleaned,I have 2 of them and clean them every spring and also clean them mid season if I get a mild day.At $190 a chimney times 4, I save $760.00 a year just on chimney cleaning. ( I guarantee you they are as clean as the so called pro does,you can not get them any cleaner when you are shinning the liner)

Yep if you guys want to argue that technically you are paying for wood that is fine. But in reality the savings are far greater then can be imagined. I have baseboard heat that I use in an emergency.( Sickness or any trip longer then 12 hours from home)The last couple of years they have not been turned on at all. My neighbor down the road says his oil bill is almost out of site,at least $600.00 a month. I would estimate over a season I save at least $3000.00.

Just like eggs I sell firewood when I get more then I need (over a 2 year supply)The firewood I sell more then pays for all of my costs so the wood I keep is basically free.


----------



## Mntn Man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, the wood might not be free when considering the cost of gathering, but I can say this:

This is the only hobby that I have that has a negative cost impact on my finances. None of my other hobbies have a return, in fact, they all cost money. I enjoy cutting wood more than fishing or hunting and my family benefits more from the fruits of my labor. Burning wood has never cost me a penny.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 25, 2011)

*Let Locust Dry*

Heat has never been free in the history of mankind. Burning firewood produces heat. Therefore, firewood cannot be free, and that includes locust, one of the most underrated firewood species that there is.

Hey, guys, just let locust dry for a year or so. Stop trying to burn green locust. It will laugh at you, just like oak and mulberry will.

BTW, the guy that posted that he spends $190 a year to have a pro clean his chimney correctly was me. Here's the chiminey, nearly 40 feet tall:







Would you like to clean that or let a pro handle it?


----------



## Mntn Man (Mar 25, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Heat has never been free in the history of mankind.



Really? I'm interested in learning more, if you care to elaborate.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 25, 2011)

Mntn Man said:


> Really? I'm interested in learning more, if you care to elaborate.


Are you serious? Even cavemen died trying to obtain it. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Mntn Man (Mar 25, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Are you serious? Even cavemen died trying to obtain it. 'Nuff said.



Yes, I'm serious.

So you are saying that since they died, that is the cost? I'm not getting chitty with you, did I strike a nerve? I didn't mean to, I am just curious how you came to your conclusion.

I still am.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 25, 2011)

Mntn Man said:


> Yes, I'm serious.
> 
> So you are saying that since they died, that is the cost? I'm not getting chitty with you, did I strike a nerve? I didn't mean to, I am just curious how you came to your conclusion.
> 
> I still am.


Yes to question #1. Is their a higher price than that?

Well, I suppose if you can lie out in the sun and soak up heat, it might be free. However, in Nebraska, that's not available in sufficient quantity most of the year. So, we buy heat to survive in this state and others do elsewhere. Luckily, heat is available one way or the other, but only at a price, so it is not free by any means.


----------



## Mntn Man (Mar 25, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with looking at it that way. Differing opinions is what makes this forum interesting.

I just think that if you have to do certain things to live, like gather food, that is just life. If you just picked berries to live off of, I would consider that free. Even if you got eaten by a bear while doing it.

I know that heating my house is going to take money out of my pocket. If I can do something I love to greatly reduce that cost, that is great. If I have a hobby that ends up saving me more money than it costs me, even better. I am not paying to play, therefore it isn't costing me anything. That is even without the health benefits and mental rewards.

Glass half-full for me.


----------



## wampum (Mar 25, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Heat has never been free in the history of mankind. Burning firewood produces heat. Therefore, firewood cannot be free, and that includes locust, one of the most underrated firewood species that there is.
> 
> Hey, guys, just let locust dry for a year or so. Stop trying to burn green locust. It will laugh at you, just like oak and mulberry will.
> 
> ...


 
Actually would have no problem at all. Mine on the south side is 32 feet off the ground. I have no problem with you hiring someone to do it,thats your business. My point is I do not hire someone to do it so I save that money you spend. As I get older that may change,I may feel better letting someone younger do it.Right at this time,it does not bother me.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 26, 2011)

I stopped climbing tall extension ladders, walking on steep roofs, and reaching heights like that a few years back. Old or young, the risk is huge.

Yes, the chimney could be cleaned from the bottom up rather than the top down. Top down or bottom up, you have to invest in hundreds of dollars in equipment to do it right, and to say the least, it's a messy job.

You also have to pull the 600-lb stove away from the hearth, and that's a two-man job. My chimney sweep is strong as an ape, and I think he's worth every penny. Just my $.02

Now, this thread was supposed to be about honey locust, right? I'm burning some right now, finally dry after two years. Mulberry and oak play about the same tune when it comes to drying time.


----------



## mizzou (Mar 26, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Now, this thread was supposed to be about honey locust, right? .


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 26, 2011)

Natalie...the Patron Saint of Wood...Please return this thread to discussions about locust!


----------



## iowa (Mar 26, 2011)

I started bucking and splitting my locust last night. Easy easy.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 26, 2011)

*Split Locust Whenever You Want To*



iowa said:


> I started bucking and splitting my locust last night. Easy easy.


One of the nice things about locust is that you don't have to let it dry very much before you split it. I generally wait at most a month for the rounds to dry and that is it. I wish I could say the same for elm or cottonwood.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just threw a chunk of B Locust on the fire. It's that awkward time of year. Really too warm to run a fire but too cool to do without any heat. 

Start in the morning manually splitting my arrears of a bout 4 cord still waiting from last year...in between doing a bit of mowing; first mowing this year and it will only be "patching" here and there.

Harry K


----------



## smus (Mar 27, 2011)

We have quite several "thorn trees" here on the farm. I plan to tackle a few of them this year. I have read that the old timers used to spray diesel fuel on the tree then would light it burning the sharp points off the thorns. Also heard of using a LP weed burner to burn them off as well. Seems like it might help, I am going to give it a go.


----------



## Constrictor (Mar 27, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> One of the nice things about locust is that you don't have to let it dry very much before you split it. I generally wait at most a month for the rounds to dry and that is it. I wish I could say the same for elm or cottonwood.


 
Why would you have to wait at all before splitting?


----------



## iowa (Mar 27, 2011)

Constrictor said:


> Why would you have to wait at all before splitting?


 
Dunno. I split 4 big honey locust logs today. It splits real easy. Easier than oak!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 28, 2011)

Constrictor said:


> Why would you have to wait at all before splitting?


 
You really don't except for the big, green rounds where your wedge doesn't hold unless youcut a kerf first. For at least Black Locust, it is an easy splitting wood and the dryer it gets, the easier it splits.

Harry K


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 29, 2011)

turnkey4099 said:


> You really don't except for the big, green rounds where your wedge doesn't hold unless you cut a kerf first. For at least Black Locust, it is an easy splitting wood and the dryer it gets, the easier it splits.
> 
> Harry K


+1. I've also found that to be true for mulberry, ash, oak, and just about about any other hardwood that there is. Let the round sit for a few weeks and then split it. Some hardwoods take much longer, of course, especially elm. You can split the straight-grained hardwoods much sooner, but even they behave better if you let them sit awhile after bucking to length.


----------

